# COD5 Error's



## JonathanE (Jan 7, 2009)

Post here your errors and anyone who knows how to fix em, reply plz.


----------



## JonathanE (Jan 7, 2009)

Ok, i have a problem. When i start the game, it goes to a black screen and then closes and opens the COD console.
It says:
ERROR: image 'images/loadscreen_sp_ber3b.iwi' is missing

Couldn't load image 'loadscreen_sp_ber3b'

Can sum1 upload this file from their game istalation by going to:
C/Program Files/Activision/Call of Duty - World at War/main/
In there there will be a whole load of IWD files labeled iw_00 - iw_16
Open "iw_04" with WinRAR and find the iwi file called 'loadscreen_sp_ber3b'. Then extract it and upload it somewhere like rapidshare or megaupload. Then post the link here.

Thanks


----------

